# Problem bei MSN Script



## SlimShady (22. Jul 2010)

Hi, 

habe folgendes Problem. Bei nem Freund von mir öffnet sich in MSN keine Links mehr nachdem ne registry Änderung zum Ausführen von .htm und .html Datein vorhanden war, als der Fehler da war, wurden alle Links in ICQ und MSN im Editor geöffnet, nachdem das behoben war hat es in ICQ wieder funktioniert nur MSN macht jetzt garnichts mehr. Also hab ich mir gedacht, da bereits ein Programm vorhanden ist, welches Links, welche MSN nicht öffnet (also ftp:// https:// usw.) in einem extra Fenster anzeigt, wieso sollte das auch nicht mit normalen links gehen.
Also hab ich in dem bereits vorhanden Skript

```
/*  ******************************

   *       iLinks v1.0.0       *

  *     Management of links    *

 *  Thibault FLorin et n!co:9.1 *

**********************************/
var versionactuelle="1.0.0";

function OnEvent_Initialize(MessengerStart)
{
	var erreurversion=0;
	try {var version = loadRemote('http://www.toutmessenger.info/iLinks/version.php',null);
		} 
		catch (ex) 
		{ 
			version=null;
		}
			if (version != null)
			{
				var resultatversion = xlatGetResult(version);
				if (resultatversion != versionactuelle)
				MsgPlus.DisplayToast("iLinks v"+versionactuelle,"Thibault FLORIN & Nico 9.1 sont fiers de vous annoncer qu'une nouvelle version est disponible : v" + resultatversion + "\n Cliquez ici pour la télécharger","","OnUpdateClick");
			}
}
function xlatGetResult(xld)
{
	xld = xld.substring(xld.indexOf('<div id=result_box') + 18);
	xld = xld.substring(xld.indexOf('>') + 1);
	xld = xld.substring(0,xld.indexOf('</div>'));
	return xld;
}
function loadRemote(le_doc,les_donnees)
{
	var xhr = new ActiveXObject("Msxml2.XMLHTTP");
	xhr.open(les_donnees?"POST":"GET",le_doc,false);
	xhr.send(les_donnees);
	if (xhr.readyState != 4)
		return null;
	if (parseInt(xhr.status / 100) != 2)
		return null;
	return xhr.responseText;
}

function OnUpdateClick()
{
	new ActiveXObject('WScript.Shell').run('http://www.toutmessenger.info/iLinks/download.php')
}

function OnEvent_ChatWndReceiveMessage(ChatWnd, Origin, Message)
{
	var termes = Message.split(" ");
	for(i in termes){
		if(termes[i].substr(0,4)=="https://"||termes[i].substr(0,8)=="www."||termes[i].substr(0,6)=="ftp://"||termes[i].substr(0,6)=="edk://"||termes[i].substr(0,6)=="irc://"||termes[i].substr(0,7)=="mailto:"||termes[i].substr(0,6)=="mms://"||termes[i].substr(0,7)=="rstp://"||termes[i].substr(0,6)=="pop3://"||termes[i].substr(0,7)=="nntp://"||termes[i].substr(0,7)=="imap://"){
			if(Origin != Messenger.MyName){
				Debug.Trace(termes[i]); 
				MsgPlus.DisplayToast("iLink v"+versionactuelle,""+termes[i]+"\nOpen ?","","OnReceiveClick",termes[i]);
			}
		}
	}
}

function OnReceiveClick(lien)
{
Debug.Trace("Lien: "+lien); 
new ActiveXObject('WScript.Shell').run(lien)
}
```

Zeile 56 verändert in


```
if(termes[i].substr(0,6)=="www."||termes[i].substr(0,6)=="http://"){
```

soweit sogut, das Script wird ausgeführt und am start kommt auch das Kästchen vom Coder, wie er auch normal bei den anderen Links kommt, allerdings, wenn ich nun einen link geschickt bekomme passiert garnichts.

Würde gerne wissen, ob ich irgend einen Fehler gemacht habe oder ob es einfach nur an MSN liegt, da er die Links sowieso schon als anklickbaren Links ausgibt.

btw. ich selber hab leider relativ wenig Erfahrung was Java angeht, habe nur ein paar Grundkenntnisse aus der Schule, von daher habt bitte Mitleid mit mir 

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.
Lg
SlimShady


----------



## XHelp (22. Jul 2010)

Zuerst einmal: Das ist JavaScript, du bist im falschen Forum

Entweder stehe ich auf dem Schlauch, oder selbst der Ausgangsscript ist falsch:

```
termes[i].substr(0,4)=="https://"||termes[i].substr(0,8)=="www."
```
Das wird nie wahr sein, denn "https://" ist 8 Zeichen lang und "www." 4, also muss man die Zahlen tauschen.
Zu deiner Frage eine ähnliche Antwort:
"www." ist 4 Zeichen lang und "http://" - 7.


----------



## maki (22. Jul 2010)

*verschoben*


----------



## SlimShady (22. Jul 2010)

Hi,

erstmal sorry, dass es im flaschen Forum war.
So und dann, danke XHelp, Problem wäre gelöst, funktioniert einwandfrei 
Dann hab ich wieder was dazugelernt.

LG
SkimShady


----------

